# Main > General Discussion >  Sixth Sense Technology

## ravells

This is pretty cool:

link here

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/...ed/5231080.cms

----------


## Al. I. Cuza

This really looks nice. Wow!

----------


## Redrobes

That is pretty cool but I think they need to work on the wearable UI thing tho. I mean if you were in a big city walking about, with a jacket on perhaps, and had a big lumpy thing strapped to your waist with wires and wot not hanging out of it you might find yourself drawing more than a little unwanted attention. It has potential but I think it needs to be more integrated into a phone or something like that. Nice ideas they are playing with tho.

----------


## Ryan K

Considering that they are producing fabrics that generate an electric current while you move, this is a very exciting application. Wearable computing, while not necessarily within the grasp of the common consumer, is certainly coming a lot closer. This looks like a most important technology since the laptop.

----------


## Coyotemax

I ran across this 6 months or so back, they were showing the camera/display portion of things at the time (using the wall as a display, talking to people and having keywords show up on their clothes etc) but it looks like they've come a bit further along.  

I think it might be a bit before it's ready for detailed artwork etc, but dang, I want one  :Razz:

----------

